# Better than Ebony ???



## wombat (Mar 4, 2018)

My local scale supplier got a hold of some red gum that was dug up from the local quarry. It's been carbon dated to 5000 years old. Red gum is obviously supposed to be red but due to natural staining over such a long period it's turned into a nice piece of black wood. It's still a hard wood but not nearly as hard to work with as the ebony and with the added bonus of taking the polyurethane that I use ( I've had trouble with ebony not taking).

The "Boomerang" in a split frame of Jarrah with ancient red gum scales and fork tips. The scales are on a maple, redgum , maple sandwich, some brass pinning to finish it off.


 


 


 


 


 



Ready for shipping to Germany.



 

I don't know where these extra pics came from, but I can't seem to delete them!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2018)

Outstanding craftsmanship, as always! Your mastery of wood choices is unparalled! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2018)

That's so cool, and I finally got to see one strung up! Better than anything I had as a kid, but my wrist rocket was pretty cool!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2018)

That is sweet! Is the ancient red gum more expensive than ebony?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2018)

Very cool! Love the color combo.


----------



## wombat (Mar 4, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's so cool, and I finally got to see one strung up! Better than anything I had as a kid, but my wrist rocket was pretty cool!


haha I actually thought of you when I started packing it up and figured I had better take a picture with it banded up . :)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## wombat (Mar 4, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> That is sweet! Is the ancient red gum more expensive than ebony?



Nope. I just checked and the red gum was $2.00 cheaper!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2018)

wombat said:


> ... with the added bonus of taking the polyurethane that I use ( I've had trouble with ebony not taking).


Beautiful slingshot. If you have trouble with ebony taking poly, first put on a couple of coats of de-waxed shellac


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2018)

You do very nice work.... for bein upside down all the time... :)


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2018)

I fixed the post for you Walter. 

Very nice. I can finally see one in all it's glory. Are the white balls, marbles?


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Are the white balls, marbles?


They look like paintballs to me.


----------



## wombat (Mar 5, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I fixed the post for you Walter.
> 
> Very nice. I can finally see one in all it's glory. Are the white balls, marbles?



Thanks for the fix.
The balls are something new for me, they're actually ceramic pie weights ( ask the wife about blind baking ), not as perfectly round as marbles, but they seem to pack a bit of punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Really nice. I really need to get me one of these. I have all the round steels I could ever shoot and then some.
What does it cost to ship down that way if I sent you a box of wood?


Rodney


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 5, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Really nice. I really need to get me one of these. I have all the round steels I could ever shoot and then some.
> What does it cost to ship down that way if I sent you a box of wood?
> 
> 
> Rodney


Might have to get two!


----------



## wombat (Mar 6, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Really nice. I really need to get me one of these. I have all the round steels I could ever shoot and then some.
> What does it cost to ship down that way if I sent you a box of wood?
> 
> 
> Rodney



I've no idea what it would cost you, but for me it's $15.00 Aus or $23.00 Aus for tracking


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 18, 2018)

Love all of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bill schwegler (Mar 30, 2018)

Gorgeous use of colors.


----------



## CWS (Mar 30, 2018)

I have one of Walter's slingshots and I love it. It is well made, pretty, and fit my hand perfectly. ( Like my first girlfriend)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

